# Lures/Soft plastics



## Neciee24 (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone ever used hard lures and/or soft plastics when fishing off of Sikes, PB pier, Pickens pier, etc? Are they effective or should I stick with live/cut bait?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Soft plastics at Sykes are killer for bull reds...


----------



## zimm (Jul 29, 2013)

What's the best way to work um in deeper water? I've only used them in the grass flats


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Soft plastics at Sykes are killer for bull reds...


Bologna!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

zimm said:


> What's the best way to work um in deeper water? I've only used them in the grass flats


Look at any post by Thafish in piers and bridges reports. We used to get asked that question 3x each time a report from Bob Sykes would be posted. Lots of good info on those threads.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Bologna!


You're right Josh, what the hell was I thinking! Cut bait all the way, no artificials for me out on Sykes!!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> You're right Josh, what the hell was I thinking! Cut bait all the way, no artificials for me out on Sykes!!


Yea, if you use artificials, all you're going to catch is catfish. Cut bait brings in the reds!!!:jester:


On a serious note, I'd do as Morgan stated and scan through ThaFish's posts. Be warned, it's about $3-4 a break off. I get at least one break-off every time too.


----------

